# Tire Minder



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Dropped into a large rv dealership here where I live (B.C.Canada) and was wandering around the parts dept. They have a Tire Minder for 4 wheels and up to 65lbs. tire pressure. 300G I think. Asked the parts guy how they work. He said don't know anything about them. Check the internet forums and see what they say. I said you sell something and don't know anything about the product. Just looked at me with a question mark on his forehead. How much. $589.00 before taxes. I think we are getting ripped off up here.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

TST has two systems that come with 4 sensors for under $300.I have no connection with them but do use the 510 on my rig. If your interested I just looked at their web site and right now they are offering a 3 year warranty and an additional 10% off if you purchase in July. Yes your probably being ripped off.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Love my TST 507 system with the flow thru sensors.
Have then on the trailer and truck. Great peace of mind.
No blow outs with my Maxxis tires but they have shown me
two real slow leaks caused by bad valve stem gasket install.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

I will check into those. Thanks.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

I as well like my TST507 system...easy to set-up and program, has worked flawlessly. You just have to make sure to use metal or high-pressure valve stems to support the sensors, regardless of the standard sensors or the flow-through types. I have the standard ones and think the flow-throughs are only really applicable to duallies. Get it directly from TST systems HERE .


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Have used their system for years, works great! No issues.
Dave


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Also use the TST507 and love it. Had to replace the batteries in the sensors once, this year had a sensor go bad and had to replace that, but otherwise works great. Have had it over 3 years.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I just got the TST 507 flow through system and am reserving judgement at this point. I haven't used it on the road yet, but in setting it up, the TST is consistently measuring the tire pressure up to 5 psi lower than my tire gauge does on the same tire. Also a little disappointed in that I had the impression from the description on Camping World that the display monitor would show the actual psi and temp for each tire as it scrolled through, however my monitor is only showing the psi/temp if the psi is below the low psi setting - I'd like to be able to see that a tire pressure is dropping or temp is rising before it gets to the low psi/high temp settings.

FWIW I haven't set the system up on my Outback yet, so far have just set it up on the flat bed trailer I use to haul my antique tractor. Recommended 80 psi for the trailer tires.

Edit - see update below.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I have the Tire Minder TM66 System which I think is exclusively available from Camping World. Had to buy two extra sensor so I have a total of 8. We have used it on two trips so far, and it has worked perfectly. It shows the actual temperature and pressure of each tire as you scroll through them, and you can "disconnect" the trailer so you can unhook and drive away without getting alarms. It also comes with a second set of batteries, and they will replace batteries for only the postage for the life of the unit. Happy Camper so far ....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Used my TST 507 system on the road this weekend, and am much happier now than I was after the initial set up. Seems the system has to cycle through each of the sensors several times when first turned on, and during these initial cycles it only shows PSI/temp readings for the sensors that are in the alarm range. Once the initial cycling is done it then gives the PSI/temp readings for each sensor as it cycles through. The sensors are still reading 3-5 PSI lower than my tire gauge, but I can work with that.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Check your gauge, I have found the TST sensors to be very accurate when tested against multiple gauges.
Dave


----------

